# BIG Big game,bison hunt



## Dang Dawg (Jan 14, 2013)

YUP.
The BOY got the call from our FWP and is picking up his tag this morning and we are heading out this afternoon. I had to dump a day of work but thats the way it goes.It's a wild bison That come out of Yellowstone park,not a high fence hunt So it should be interesting. He is going to use my 45/70 " Big gun" and I'll man the vid cam and camera. We borrowed a Snowmobile and trailer from a buddy. I know , I know a bison is huge I wish we had three more BIG guys to help but This is what we have . Hope to be back before Tuesday so I can go back to work and Papa day care for the grand kids. It's a cow/calf tag so I think it shouldn't be too hard to fill if we can find the bison.Wish us luck.
And there is still one wolf that need to be killed down there too wouldn't that be a gas a bison AND a wolf...
PS any one know the over the snow regs for Forest land regulations???


----------



## sneakygroundbuzzard (Nov 1, 2012)

good luck on the bison hunt

that would be an awesome one to go on,no high fence,no farm rasied animal

doesnt get any better than that for bison(or any other critter)


----------



## fr3db3ar (Aug 6, 2011)

Good luck, hope you get both. Be careful, they can both be killers.


----------



## HunterGatherer (Dec 18, 2012)

Let me know if you need some help eatin' it!


----------



## Jonbnks (Jan 21, 2012)

Hopefully you get a chance to fill that tag. You'll have plenty of meat to enjoy.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Good luck to you both !


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Good luck on the hunt, should be in the reg's regarding hunting from snow mobile, up here they use them But like any kind of motorized equip. no loaded firearms. Take the calf if possible, fold up meat saw, quarter it up and it won't be a big deal. It will be tough for a shot as they bunch up pretty tight.


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

hassell said:


> Good luck on the hunt, should be in the reg's regarding hunting from snow mobile, up here they use them But like any kind of motorized equip. no loaded firearms. Take the calf if possible, fold up meat saw, quarter it up and it won't be a big deal. It will be tough for a shot as they bunch up pretty tight.


 Forgot to mention the most important item- snowshoes, don't know the snow conditions there but if the snow is deep and you get off the machine you have your work cut out, if your in the back country without them you're asking for trouble. And a skimmer.


----------



## jswift (Dec 24, 2012)

Best of luck- Sounds like a hunt of a lifetime!


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

Good Luck on the hunt, and like Hassell said dont forget the snowshoes !


----------



## glenway (Mar 27, 2011)

What bullet will you be using?


----------



## chopayne (Jan 26, 2013)

.22 through the eye


----------

